# Anyone have this Maxfire offset.



## delbbq (May 31, 2015)

Thinking of buying one for $230 USD.


----------



## pineywoods (May 31, 2015)

Haven't seen that one yet personally


----------



## delbbq (Jun 7, 2015)

Ok..I bought it for $210 USD. It's this Brinkman with Rona's (Canada) brand on it. Took me a couple of hrs to put together with limited help.The locking nuts for the wheels were the toughest part and the assembly drawing for the heat chamber shows the support bracket upside down but other than that everything seems pretty good.Was packaged very well.Built a charcoal basket from my old Char Broil grates,used an aluminum foil cooking sheet for a deflector and a old pizza stone for heat retention in the chimney end.At 205 on the stock thermo.I get 225 at the stack end and 235 at the fire box end.Happy so far and think I'm on the right track.Seasoning as I type..Mmmm


----------



## gecko (Jun 30, 2015)

hi there, I just bought one of these, of course I paid too much at $285.00 Canadian!  how do you like it so far?  mine is still in the box

cheers,

scott


----------



## delbbq (Jun 30, 2015)

I like it so far.I've done about 6 smokes with it and everything has come out great. I put some fire bricks in the Fire Box

and used Aluminum Foil cookie sheets for a heat deflector and drip pan.When I try and add photos things go South so if you want pics.

PM me and I'll email them to you.


----------



## nvee (Jul 6, 2015)

Just got the same smoker about a month ago. I've done ribs twice and a brisket this weekend for July 4th. The design is pretty solid for a cheaper smoker. Still trying to get a handle on fire management. I find I really need to check it every 10-15 min. But I think part of that is cause I'm still pretty new to offset smokers. I try to keep a visible flame going in there at all times. I'm actually using a charcoal basket for a weber to deflect some of the heat, but I think I might change it to a piece of sheet metal.

Overall I'm pretty happy with it. It's a good find since here in Winnipeg we have a very limited selection of offset smokers in this price range.


----------



## delbbq (Jul 9, 2015)

SN2V0944.jpg



__ delbbq
__ Jul 9, 2015
__ 1






  This how I set up the fire box..Works way better like this.













SN2V0945.jpg



__ delbbq
__ Jul 9, 2015






I also used an aluminum cookie  sheet for a heat deflector.


----------



## nvee (Jul 10, 2015)

@DelBBQ  Lookin good! Do you find the temps stay pretty consistent? I might have to give some bricks a try. I generally keep the top door shut and just poke at the fire from the side door. Wish the door was a little bigger though. Most times I have to go in there with an oven mitt to move a log or two around to keep the fire going. I've been cooking a little hotter (275F) so keeping a fire isn't too bad, although it still does get a bit hot in there at times (after a new log has caught fire). I think spikes like this might be unavoidable in such a small cooker though.


----------



## delbbq (Jul 10, 2015)

It still takes some babysitting but I haven't sealed any of the leaks yet.I have checked the grill level temps

and the way I have it set up the fire box end is about 25* hotter then what the thermo reads and the chimney end is about

10* warmer than the thermo.Look closely and you will see a thin pizza stone used as a baffle on the chimney side. I also

have a couple of small grates under the fire to tighten up the holes under the fire..a piece of expanded metal would work great also..!!

    You are right about trying to find a COS in Canada..Rona has removed this smoker from there web site. Are you a Blue Bomber fan..???


----------



## delbbq (Aug 25, 2015)

I see this smoker is back on the Rona website at $180 U.S.

It's on clearance and they will transfer one to your local store.


----------



## delbbq (Aug 25, 2015)

SN2V1107.jpg



__ delbbq
__ Aug 25, 2015






  These are the mods I'm going to stick with.First with the drip tray over the pizza stone and then without the drip tray.

This tray seems to help the heat distribution as well.Those are fire bricks used to block off the "triangular" area created by the 12"

square pizza stone.The small corner pieces really helped eliminate two hot spots.I used this set up over the weekend and had really good results.

Pretty well exactly the same temp at both ends.













SN2V1109.jpg



__ delbbq
__ Aug 25, 2015


----------

